# 2010 maysis or driver X



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

Yesterday i went to the store and spent hours trying on boots. i tried on about 10 boa boots. of these the K2 maysis and the K2 triaxis were the best for my foot. It was a hard choice between the two but i choose the triaxis. 

Both boots were incredibly comfy i never knew boots could feel so good. I never tried on the burtons you mentioned so i cant comment on them. 

The build quality on the k2's seemed the best this year. Solomon seemed the best a few years ago when i bought my last boots but k2 seems the best this year and i did not like the solomons new speed lace system. 

For 250$ the penguin maysis is an awesome boot and is priced just right. 

if you decide on the maysis get the penguin one in white they look awesome, and hurry up. The shop owner said he bought more maysis boots then any other boot this year and he was almost out. So they may not be around for to much longer 

as far as boa i thought the Vans Cirro Dual boa was very comparable. Alot heavier and slightly less wide which is why i choose against them the k2's were just the right width.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

driver x is a very stiff freeride boot
maysis is a park boot

thraxis is fucking $400


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Im all about stiff boots, Ive been riding the same pair of boots for about 9 seasons, but lost them. So Im forced to buy a new pair, and the Driver X's felt really good. They both Felt good. Im just curious as to the build quality of the K2's. And If the Driver x's are better than the k2's. They are a 350 dollar pair of boots Im getting for a great price. so you know, they are both 100 times more comfortabhle then my burtons from 10 years ago


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The thraxis was just too expensive. However, I always knew someone would eventually make a triple BOA boot, and K2 finally delivered this season. The Maysis is a great boot. I only chose the T1 DB over it b/c of the much grippier Vibram outsole. Despite what the spec sheet says, the Maysis feels a tad softer and I think is a better overall boot if you want to play in the park too.


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

Well i actually got a deal on the thraxis got them for $300 since the store made a big mistake on a past order and felt bad and gave me 25% off any boot 

i really wanted a Dual Boa and and i tried on every dual boa they had and the Maysis and Thraxis felt the best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Soawsome said:


> Well i actually got a deal on the thraxis got them for $300 since the store made a big mistake on a past order and felt bad and gave me 25% off any boot
> 
> i really wanted a Dual Boa and and i tried on every dual boa they had and the Maysis and Thraxis felt the best.


how did the padding on the top of the foot compare between the two boots?


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

Well on the top of the 2 boots they both had lots of padding lined with soft fur which was nice. 

On the maysis the tongue of the inner had velcro and the inner would wrap around it and keep it positioned 

the thraxis had a strap and tightened the tongue down. This is a minor difference in my mind since both were very comfy i did like the strap on the thraxis better tho. Im not sure if that made sense but you can PM me if you have any more questions 

the thraxis and the maysis were almost identical. the Maysis was slightly less stiff but on K2's website they rate both boots a 4 out of 5 on stiffness. The maysis felt a hair wider too


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

maysis is the darko boa (DB if you go by the t1 naming scheme)


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I only chose the T1 DB over it b/c of the much grippier Vibram outsole.


It sure is grippy, I'll give it that.

I (eventually) went with the T1 DBs too. Nice boots, though I prefer the look of the standard T1s. The BOA Conda system is great--really locks down the heel.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried at the Driver X boots once a couple of years ago. I brought them back after one run. The worst most painful retarded boot in the world IMHO. Deeluxe ID's and Rome Marshalls are what I use now. You don't need a super stiff boot to go big.


----------

